# Practice Problems and Exams as Reference Material



## Krakosky (Apr 2, 2012)

Did anyone take (or plan on taking) the MERM problems book, 6MS or NCEES practice exams with them as reference material? Just wondering if it was helpful and worth it.


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm planning on taking them all. If I recognize a problem from a previous exam, I can quickly refer to the solution instead of digging through the MERM.


----------



## wongdaisiu (Apr 8, 2012)

Check with your state's instructions for the exam. I took (and passed, thankfully) in IL, and they did not allow the practice exams. They also didn't allow the FE equation book. Something you don't want to rely on especially if your state does not allow it in the room.


----------

